
Turn TensorFlow functions into mathematical notations and diagrams - sabalaba
http://blog.varunajayasiri.com/ml/tf_for_beginners.html
======
dbranes
Very cool. A question and a comment:

\- What about higher(>3)-rank tensors?

\- It's not clear to me what distinguishes your picture for a convolution
layer from any other tensor of the same shape. Would be nice to visualize the
filters/kernels somehow.

------
joshgel
Wow this is super helpful. Especially for people who approach ML from a coding
perspective and don't have as much math background.

